# a / in



## Yendred

Bonjour,

Je suis français et je viens de commencer l'apprentissage de l'italien, et je me pose une question.
C'est probablement une question fréquemment posée, merci si c'est le cas de me rediriger vers les discussions existantes.

Les différences d'emploi de "_a_" et "_in_" en italien me semblent très proches des différences entre "_à_" et "_dans_" en français :
_a casa = à la maison
a Roma = à Rome
in casa = dans la maison
nel bus = dans le bus_

Y a-t-il des nuances à apporter à ce parallèle où est-ce toujours le cas ?
Grazie mille!


----------



## symposium

Bonjour! Je trouve qu'en effet l'emploi des prépositions est plus ou moins le même dans les deux langues. Il y aura peut-etre quelques differences, mais au moment je ne m'en rappelle aucune. Mieux comme ça, c'est plus facile!


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao Yendred,

je ne suis pas italien, mais en revanche, je ne crois pas que l'on utilise souvent nel bus. Il me semble (à confirmer par un madrelingua) que l'on dit plus souvent sull'autobus (sur le bus). 
Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider nell' autobus o sull'autobus


----------



## symposium

Je ne sais pas vraiment. Personellement, je n'emploie pas meme le mot "autobus" mais plûtot "corriera": je dirais donc "Sono in corriera". Mais avec "autobus" on voit bien dans la discussion du lien que chacun le dit à sa propre façon, on ne peut pas vraiment parler d'une règle. En tout cas, il serait bien normal que d'avoir quelques petites differences entre ces deux langues.


----------



## Garoubet

Quand je parle, je fais un calque du français et je dirais que cela fonctionne à peu près tout le temps. Je ne peux pas être affirmatif à 100%. Il y a peu être quelques différences dans certains cas, mais je pense qu'il faut avoir un niveau de langage assez avancé pour y faire attention. On ne m'a jamais repris, ce n'est pas forcément une preuve, et je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir été surpris en lisant a/in/nel.


----------



## Yendred

Merci à tous !


----------



## orros

Bonjour, je voulais juste ajouter quelque chose concernant la préposition à employer en italien pour dire "je suis dans le bus".

Premièrement, j'ai toujours dit "pullman" à la place de bus: "prendo il pullman", "sono sul pullman", "viaggio in pullman" etc...

En tout cas, pour ce qui est de la préposition à utiliser avec "bus" je dirais que les trois sont correctes et possibles:

"Sono sul bus"
"Sono nel bus"
"sono in bus"

Je dirais que je ressens une légère nuance à propos de "sono in bus"; ici " in" peut renvoyer (mais pas uniquement) au moyen de transport "bus" alors que "sul/nel" fournit juste une information spatiale.

Ex: Come vieni a Milano? Vengo in bus.

Mais à la question:

"dove sei? "

j'accepte sans problème

"sono sul bus"
"sono nel bus"
"sono in bus"

Bien vous,

Orros
Toscano Verace


----------

